# Caesar the cell phone sniffing K-9



## Wayne Conrad (Jun 8, 2009)

Just wanted to post this as it is a little different. To give you a bit of background......... All prisons in the country and having a big problem with inmates getting cell phones smuggled in. The problem ? Gangs are using the cell phones to circumvent the in-house telephones which are monitored. They are using the phones to call hits and continue their illegal activities to include drug trafficking. Serious problem. To this end the deaprtment asked me to see if it was feasible to use dogs to sniff out the phones as the feds will not let us use cell phone jamming technology. Caesar was picked up from the Mal Rescue (Debbie Skinner) in Temecular, CA. Has bee one of the best dogs I have ever worked with.

http://www.youtube.com/CAcorrections

Thanks,
Wayne Conrad


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Right on Wayne...Now all you have to do is switch that avatar for a much BETTER LOOKING MALINOIS avatar! :razz: 

See that Jerry...Mal is the BEST dog he ever worked with! :razz: :razz: :razz:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Wayne please excuse Will. LOL 

Wayne just so that you are on the same page, Will and I LOVE to pick at each other about Mals and GSD, it's all in fun. When it becomes not fun, which it never will, I'll just go to Washington State and, well you know.


----------



## Wayne Conrad (Jun 8, 2009)

Well I think I will change the avitar from time to time. The one pictured is Mikko, a Mal rescue that I am currently training for my daughter who works for the local Sheriff's Office. I have had both Mals and GSD and love them both. I would not pick one or another just because of the breed. I test each dog and take what is going to meet my needs. It just happens I have been been running across more Mal's lately that are crazy for detection work. Have not found one yet that I can tire out. Most of the time I am tired way before them !!!

Wayne


----------

